# Processador e Ram

## Hag

Então, qual é a melhor forma e a melhor distribuição para melhorar consideravelmente o desempenho do uso do processador e da memória Ram em relação ao Windows!!! Lembrando que sou novato em Linux e escolhi a distro Gentoo por indicação!!!Trabalho com 3d e tenho um Semprom 2600+ e 512 de Ram!!! Me ajudem e me ensinem pois a única Distro que mexi foi o Kurumin!!

----------

## GothicKnight

Em termos de processador acho que não há uma distro mais optimizada. Podes compilar com outras distros mas no Gentoo tens a soma de usar as USE flags que te permitem escolher o que queres e o que não queres com os teus programas.

  Quanto à memoria, compilar pode ser uma tarefa ardua para a memoria, mas com 512MB não vais ter problemas de memoria tão cedo.

----------

## masmanioto

Olha kra, posso até ser radical, mas eu gostei do Kurumin na questão do Gerenciamento da Memória e ele já possui alguns módulos 3D. Sou novato no gentoo, já mexí com Slackware, conectiva, red-hat, mandrake, fedora core, ubuntu, knoppix, e talvez mais algum que eu não lembro hehehe...

Se você é novato e queira realmente aprender, o gentoo é muito bom pois o desempenho adquirido com ele é legal, mas ele é demorado para instalar as coisas e isso desanima.

Comece com o Slackware, baixe um kernel novo e recompile e veja se te atende, o slackware é simples para aprender a recompilar o kernel, depois pule para o gentoo e veja se te atende.

Embora sou fã do slack, sou da seguinte opinião: instale o que te atenda, indifirente se é a mais usada ou não.

[]s.

Marco

----------

## MetalGod

eu custumo dizer... usar gentoo pelas optimizaçoes e' estupidez e noobisse.   :Wink: 

----------

## Mythos

true

----------

## errado

 *masmanioto wrote:*   

> Olha kra, posso até ser radical, mas eu gostei do Kurumin na questão do Gerenciamento da Memória e ele já possui alguns módulos 3D...

 Desculpe-me, podes explicar o que quis dizer com isso?

----------

## S4M4R0N3

 *MetalGod wrote:*   

> eu custumo dizer... usar gentoo pelas optimizaçoes e' estupidez e noobisse.  

 

droga, olha meu status no forum "noob" heheheh   :Wink: 

----------

## tuxuserBR

Olá pessoal,

É difícil realmente fazer um bom proveito do hardware com software escrito de forma genérica (openoffice, KDE etc). A melhor forma de se obter melhor desempenho do hardware é com software que façam uso disso (escritos para esse hardware, mas se perde em portabilidade). O Gentoo melhora isso por você poder otimizá-lo, mas pode se fazer quase o mesmo com o slackware. Mas você não vai sentir uma diferença gritante...   :Confused: 

Bom! O gentoo só me chamou a atenção porque possui a USE que ainda estou a estudar mais aprofundadamente. Mas porque usar gentoo se não for pela performance que ele proporciona? Alias, isso parece ser o intuito dele  :Wink:   :Very Happy:  (nobisse   :Laughing:  )

Agora, ao invés de procurar somente melhor suporte ao desempenho do seu hardware procure por fatores que lhe ajudarão realmente (coisas que você pode medir) como: segurança, escalabilidade, confiabilidade entre outros.

Espero ter ajudado....

----------

## S4M4R0N3

Pra mim o que mais chama atenção é a manutenção de software's, pois já usei slackware a uns dois anos e achava ele bom, mas gerenciar aquilo eh uma zona pra mim ( pra mim ), estou tentado a testar o Arch Linux, pra ver qual eh a dele. Falando em otimização no gentoo. Meu caso por exemplo, vou la compilei tudo otomizado SS3 e as porras e depois tive coloquei o openoffice-bin , firefox-bin e eclipse-bin HEHEH , ou seja acabei naum otimizado as aplicações mais pesadas =0

----------

## Alan Silva Freitas

Sem dúvida alguma o gentoo vai lhe dar o melhor em desempenho, 100% personalizável, as optimizações que lhe convém, você só instala aquilo que deseja, vai poder misturar pacotes mais recentes com os mais velhos, estáveis com instáveis, versões diferentes e incompatíveis dos mesmos programas e bibliotecas instaladas no sistema sem nenhuma incompatibilidade (portage suporta SLOTS), exemplo: pode-se ter qt 3.x ao mesmo tempo que qt 4.0. 

    A final de contas  GENTOO  é uma meta distribuição que roda em MUITAS arquiteturas e que tem o MELHOR gerenciador de pacotes, permite misturar pacotes binários com código fonte e  SEM DÚVIDA ALGUMA  a melhor, mais agradável e bem traduzida documentação. 

    Como nem tudo são flores, a única coisa que o gentoo exige do usuário e paciência para ler a documentação, (sem ela não dar para fazer nada!!!) e esperar os programas serem compilados caso deseje ter os pacotes mais recentes.

    Creio que Bill Gates não fez questão de ter Daniell Robins trabalhando no windows vista a toa.

----------

## xef

Pra mim o gentoo tem um grande defeito... Existe suporte para pacotes binários no portage, mas não existe nenhum repositório oficial e actualizado que forneça esses pacotes.

Manter esses repositorios seria tão simples como existir uma máquina para cada arquitectura (386, ppc, etc não havia necessidade de aprofundar demasiado) quue tenha o parametro -b como default para o emerge e um conjunto de use flags comuns que fosse actualizada com uma frequencia aceitavel (uma vez por semana?).

Como exemplo disso existe [ur=http://chinstrap.alternating.net/]este[/url] repositorio não oficial que penso que já não é actualizado há vários meses...

Se isso acontecesse a distribuição tinha potencial para se tornar muito mais popular. Quem quisesse usava os pacotes binários como em qualquer outra distro, quem quisesse usava source e quem quisesse compilar alguma aplicação em particular era livre de o fazer.

----------

## Alan Silva Freitas

Eu não olho por este lado, o usuário leigo não tem essa necessidade toda de manter tudo atualizado, e sim de instalar o sistema facilmente, o gentoo resolveu este problema com a instalação gráfica neste ano. A falta de popularidade do gentoo se deve a falta de publicidade e a velha fama de DIFÍCIL de instalar. 

Tomei conhecimento do gentoo através do site http://www.guiadohardware.net. O qual José Morimoto considera o gentoo uma distribuição recomendada para usuários avançados e desenvolvedores. Porém o Slacware, que também é uma distribuição difícil, e que tem um gerenciador de pacotes PRIMITIVO, consegue ser popular, em virtude da divugação. Todo mundo que conheço que migrou para o gentoo, veiu do slacware, só eu que vim do kurumim.

----------

